
Vue numeric keyboard - viclm
https://github.com/viclm/vue-numeric-keyboard
======
viclm
The keyboard which created by javascript can not work with normal text input
element, the component provide a custom input + keyboard suit which can be
used in a normal form situation.

------
viclm
A numeric keyboard used in mobile created by Vue 2 component. It contains a
pluggable keyboard component and a input + keyboard suit.

